# How many bowls of pipe and do you smoke per a day and how many pipes do ypu own?



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

I just started smoking pipes pretty recently and I was wondering how many of bowls of pipe do you smoke per a day and how many of pipes do you own?


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

2 - 4 bowls a day, 14 pipes thus far.


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

1 bowl & 4 pipes that I use regularly. I have 3 other pipes that don't get smoked and were a waste of $5 each.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I have about 15 pipes that I smoke regularly, four of them cobs (Diplomat, Country Gentleman and two Legends), plus an unknown number of other smokable pipes that just sit there. In the winter, I smoke 10 or 15 bowls, in the summer, only 5 or 10 most days.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

i'm at roughly 33 pipes,the latest one is a Sav 510 EX that's not in the photo. I average 3 to 4 bowls a day.
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-KLUydVxH77c/TaxfE6WsrKI/AAAAAAAABS0/OPYDCLttehU/s720/100_0854.jpg


----------



## tar heel (Jul 17, 2010)

10 pipes, but it fluctuates greatly. I binge in the summer (lately three bowls a day), where I might go a week with none. Once fall/football rolls around I'll only have two or three a week, but regularly (Sat, Sun, maybe Friday). By about March it becomes rare, then picks up with the binging around the first of June.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

tar heel said:


> By about March it becomes rare, then picks up with the binging around the first of June.


I can see how those harsh Alabama winters could slow you down, Cameron.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

3-5 bowls a day and currently have 25 pipes. All of my pipes are in rotation and I usually use 2-3 different ones a day.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

When I'm off the cigars 4-5 per. On the cigars, zero.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I sometimes smoke cigars as well, and I work long shifts (and can't smoke at work) and have lots of days off, so it's complicated. Anyone seen my slide rule?  Average on a work day is one or two bowls in the evening...plus a little cigar in the morning, plus some snus while at work. Average on my days off work.....I'm thinking 6 or 8 bowls, though I don't really count them. Less if I smoke a cigar that day.

A quick glance at the pipe rack...looks like 8 cobs (I thought there were more? :ask: ), 3 clays, 14 briars, plus that stinking little Missouri Meerschaum Hardwood that I never smoke.


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

I had to go up to my rack and count them. It's 28, including two cobs. I actually have a few more cobs tucked away, but I count them by the number of forever stems I have (2) and rotate the bowls. The 28 includes about two dogs that I should probably quietly get rid of, one borderline pipe that does duty for Tambolaka (haven't touched it for a while, still got quite a lot in a tin, a little goes a long way), and three vintage meerschaums that are interesting, pretty and smokable, but tend to lose out against pipes that smoke better. The others all get a turn every now and again, although there are probably about eight or ten that are the first line pipes.

If I don't make an effort to restrain myself, it's about seven pipes a day unless I get an attack of insomnia, in which case you could add a couple. For reasons that aren't entirely clear, even to myself, I've been trying to show a bit of restraint recently and start smoking later in the day. If I deliberately slow down, it's about three or four. But then I deliberately choose my large bowled pipes, including an MM Freehand, so in the end, the net result is about the same, probably.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I usually have 2-3 bowls a day. I'll start one on my way home from work (or after mowing a few yards after work). I usually try to fire another one around 10 or 10:30 pm just to unwind a little. I usually like my late one to be in a large bowl so that I may have some delayed gratification in the morning when I take the dogs out or my commute to work. I've got about 30 pipes now of which I keep a constant "top 10" in rotation. I whittle that down to 4 and keep them in my travel case wherever I go.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> I sometimes smoke cigars as well, and I work long shifts (and can't smoke at work) and have lots of days off, so it's complicated. Anyone seen my slide rule?  .


So do you work building playgrounds? :ask:

I usually have 3-5 bowls a week during the summer, with 5 pipes. I will occasionally smoke a cigar when the mood strikes.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I have right at 30 pipes, and I'm lucky if I smoke 2-4 bowls a week. I have to smoke outside or in my basement, and when you combine that with wife, kids, work schedule, etc. it doesn't leave much time to sit down and smoke. If had the the means (i.e. rich, or old and retired) I'd probably smoke a couple bowls everyday.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have 37 total. I smoke my MM cobs and maybe 1/2 a dozen briars on a daily basis, but all do get smoked throughout a monthly rotation. On average I smoke 6 to 10 bowls per day on work days and 10 to 15 per day on my days off. Add in a couple cigars a month for good measure.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

About 5 to 8 bowls a day - 133 pipes (including 7 cobs)


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> I have 37 total. I smoke my MM cobs and maybe 1/2 a dozen briars on a daily basis, but all do get smoked throughout a monthly rotation. On average I smoke 6 to 10 bowls per day on work days and 10 to 15 per day on my days off. Add in a couple cigars a month for good measure.


Dale, third one from the left, at the bottom: what is that pipe? The one with the saddle stem?


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

Two pipes. I will usually smoke once or twice a week, with rarely a cigar as well. Sometimes I go crazy with a cigar and a pipe in the same day but not often. I have asthma pretty bad, and have had some respiratory injuries, so I limit myself.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

9 pipes including 2 cobs. I usually smoke one bowl a day. Im not against substituting a cigar for my pipe on occasion, but my pipe is my pipe.
When weather, time, and fortune permit I add a cigar to my afternoons on weekends. I mean to keep the cigars to once a week as I've noticed that - at least with what's available locally (Montreal), good cigars under 20$ are few and far between.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I have about 20 pipes (whose counting?) and I smoke 2-3 bowls per day. I usually start one on the way to work, and finish it at lunchtime. Then I get to my second one in the evening, usually after dinner. Occasionally I get to a third. 

On the weekends it picks up a bit with the average being four per day.

Most of my pipes smoke for more than an hour, so I really don't know how anyone smokes 15 per day? I'd have to take my pipe into the restroom with me! :lol:


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

3-5 bowls per day, depending on how long the work day / commute runs, honey-dos, and whether I'm cooking.

I have one rack with eight Savinellis that do the heavy lifting in my daily rotation. I also have a homemade rack (foto in my profile) that currently has seven pipes, five of which get used about once a week, and two that never get used because they have cavernous bowls and are just to large for me.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I average four bowls a day and have 21 pipes, though only 12 in regular use. I need to slow down on the tobacco hoarding and pick up more pipes!


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I average four bowls a day and have 21 pipes, though only 12 in regular use. I need to slow down on the tobacco hoarding and pick up more pipes!


..you usually use 12 pipes out of 21 pipes,so there are 9 pipes that you usually do not use.Do you just not like them or is there something wrong with them?:shock:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Irfan said:


> Dale, third one from the left, at the bottom: what is that pipe? The one with the saddle stem?


It's a BBB 2 Star 522.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

nimaimeshinchan said:


> ..you usually use 12 pipes out of 21 pipes,so there are 9 pipes that you usually do not use.Do you just not like them or is there something wrong with them?:shock:


Well, four of them are 'special blend' pipes. One is for Bright CR Flake, one is for ABF, one is for McClelland Dominican Glory Maduro, and one is for Sweet Rum Twist. I'm afraid of ghosting pipes with these (or having to deal with ghosts of other things when I smoke ABF), so they get their own bowls. One is my cob, normally only used for Carter Hall or Prince Albert, and I'm far more into Virginias than burleys. Two are Stanwells that just don't smoke that well; one is a Sav with the same problem. The other is a Sav Oscar that is my lone latakia briar at the moment; it gets little use because I almost always use my meers for those tobaccos. So I guess it's a combination of something wrong with them and my own quirks with various tobaccos.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

up to 9 pipes. 7 of which are smoked regularly. I have a Peterson Prince with a P-lip that gets smoked every soo often, and another Peterson Irish army pipe, that I'm still deciding what to smoke it. Since it has a huge bowl, it's not a flake pipe. 
I have bout 3-5 bowls a week. Since I can't smoke my pipe anymore at work, I usually just have a bowl after work at my local B&M but I don't have a permanant schucdule yet. But I tend to smoke slow soo my bowls last bout 2 hrs


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> It's a BBB 2 Star 522.


Ah ok. Spitting image of a John Bessai that I have, at this distance.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Most of my pipes smoke for more than an hour, so I really don't know how anyone smokes 15 per day? I'd have to take my pipe into the restroom with me! :lol:


First, I don't work and can smoke inside, so I can sit here and smoke and all day, year round. Second, I smoke not only quite a few cobs, but some of my favorite pipes are fairly small. Not Dr. Grabow Duke small, but not large. I'd have trouble smoking 10 bowls out of my Savinelli 120 Anni, for example, or even my Sasieni Canadians, because they smoke for well over an hour with a full load. Even the small pipes can go an hour with flake, but I smoke a lot of PA, 5B and KK, which are fairly quick burns, and I smoke a lot of that in cobs. I can easily go through a Legend of Dart Mix in half an hour, so a couple of hours of throwing darts and I can smoke three bowls, easily. On the golf course, I usually have a cob burning the SAP as I walk along and it's nothing to smoke 3 bowls in 9 holes and I'm not even smoking the whole time. We play in 1.5 to 1.45 hours for nine, providing there is nobody holding us up, so that's about half an hour per fill. I go through a bowl of the SAP in a cob while driving from here to Oriskany, which I do a lot, so that's two bowls back and forth. Add yet another dimension, that I don't often do a "competition fill", by which I mean a full 3 gram load. One of those can last an hour and a half in one of my standard size pipes, but I tend to pack very loose; after the first few minutes, I'm already tamping down, so I wind up effectively smoking more like a 3/4 fill. Add to that that I frequently musketball a flake and many flake smokes are only maybe two thirds of a full pipe, what with the air pocket that musketballing creates.

A better measure than number of bowls might be how much tobacco I go through, which seems to be about 14 oz. a month, basically a half an ounce a day, which adds up about right: 1.5g per pipe works out close to 10 pipes per day. Since at least once a week, I wind up not smoking much because of my whirlwind social life :lol:, the average per day goes down a little. (Believe it or not, I know people who actually won't let me smoke a pipe in their house!! :shock: Imagine that, if you can.)

And here I am on my second pipe and it's not even 10 AM yet. :smile:


----------



## JCinPA (Jul 14, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> Anyone seen my slide rule?


Wow, you are dating yourself! I remember actually using them in high school chemistry in my junior year.  I'm way past my freshness date, too.

I do 1 bowl on a weekday, 1 or 2 depending on where I am on the weekend days.

I have 4 cobs and 7 briars, and one gourd-meer calabash.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

I smoke 2-5 bowls a day on average, and have over 100 pipes that I've bought new or restored. I also have a couple of bags of estates that need restoration. I still tend to smoke the same 20 or so pipes, though.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

Right now, on average, less than a bowl a day. Only got 2 cobs right now, but I'm considering a serious expansion once my wife and I move into a new place.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Usually smoke 1-2 per day, but there are days I don't smoke any. I currently own 4 pipes...3 Mark Tinskys and 1 L'Anatra.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

JCinPA said:


> Wow, you are dating yourself! I remember actually using them in high school chemistry in my junior year.  I'm way past my freshness date, too.


Heh....it was a joke. I've never used a slide rule. Scientific calculators were common by the time I needed one in high school. I seem to remember it being expensive enough at the time that I was very careful with it, but they were inexpensive and easily available enough that everyone had one.


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

freestoke said:


> A better measure than number of bowls might be how much tobacco I go through, which seems to be about 14 oz. a month, basically a half an ounce a day, which adds up about right ...


Haha. You revealed to me the weakness and intrinsic dishonesty of my response to my beloved sister's pleas for me to cut down. I told her I was going to cut down from seven or eight pipes a day to three at the max. I realize now that the hitherto seldom used MM Freehand and an XXL Savinelli Linea Artisan have now become favourite pipes. I wonder if that results in a net decrease in the amount of tobacco I consume? I figure on about 8 oz a month, but I guess I'm still a baby compared to some on this forum. Nice to know that there are people further gone than I am. Like William Burroughs once said, a junkie is someone who uses more smack than you do ...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Heh....it was a joke. I've never used a slide rule. Scientific calculators were common by the time I needed one in high school. I seem to remember it being expensive enough at the time that I was very careful with it, but they were inexpensive and easily available enough that everyone had one.


Sissy. We had use our slide rules in un-airconditioned lecture halls and labs -- that we had to get to barefoot in driving snow. You had it easy!









Actually, the hand-held calculator didn't make it into the mainstream until I was in the service. We used slide rules in college and comm officer school, no hand held calculators. There was a Marchant calculator we used to compute the statistics for psych experiments, but you had to reserve time on it in the lab. :frown: You haven't lived until you have to work out equilibrium reactions for a chemistry test. :lol: Just when you're about to slide into the final answer, the guy next to you jostles your arm, you punch in one end or the other and you lose the whole thing and have to start from scratch. :lol:

Don't get me going on booting from paper tape -- or even loading software from punch cards.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I smoke about 10 bowls a week. 1 bowl a day for my regular VA or VAPER - rotating thru 7 pipes. I have four aromatic pipes that see a bowl or three a week. I have one Lat pipe that never sees the light of day. I have one birth year dunhill that is smoked on special occasions and holidays. 1 cob for aros and 1 for VA's that dont get used much. 15 total pipes.

A lot of my bowls are half bowls - I just cant sit for an hour during the summer. To much going on and too damn hot outside.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Sissy. We had use our slide rules in un-airconditioned lecture halls and labs -- that we had to get to barefoot in driving snow. You had it easy!


:cheeky:

There were no air conditioners in the schools until I got somewhere around 8th grade. 30 pubescent kids packed in a classroom with no air conditioning in May in Louisiana. Hot and stanky!!!!!

And I sometimes walked to school too. Though there was no snow. And we had the good sense to put shoes on :lol:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Going to start a count sheet on Saturday and also for Sunday (days off)... Midnight to Midnight... To get a better average. I smoke my MM's most of the time and get about 45 minutes (+/-) with a bowl. It depends on how tightly I pack the tobacco being smoked.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

I am down to 17 nice briars. Always have 2 or 3 cobs on hand as well. Gonna try to get that down to the ten I like the most in the near future. Been trying to declutter/simplify my belongings as much as possible. These days I don't get to smoke much. One to two bowls a week.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

About 10-15 pipes in a rotation, 3-5 bowls most day. At least three, occasionally over five.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

1-2 on weekdays, 3-4 on weekends. Currently I have 5 pipes.


----------



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

I used to smoke almost exactly 3 pipes a day. Give or take one on the odd day or the times i stayed up late. But after that i moved into a non smoking residence and found that trying to enjoy a pipe when it was windy or cold was fruitless. After the winter came in i stopped smoking pipes almost entirely. I went months without a pipe.

During this time i kept to smoking cigarettes because cigarettes are much more enjoyable in the wind and cold. I hate seeing a cloud of pipe smoke vanish in a instant because of a gust of wind. It really takes the joy out of it for me. Plus standing outside on a cold day was a challenge for a seven minute cigarette let alone a 30-90 minute pipe.

Well the weather is wonderful now and i moved into a residence where i can smoke freely. But i still haven't picked up the pipe full time like i used too. 

One day ill get back to pipe smoking full time. I love cigarettes there a constant pleasure unlike pipe smoking. Pipe smoking is a labor of love. Theres been times where i have lit a cigarette after a long smokeless day and couldn't help myself but to smile at the immense amount of joy and relaxation that weed pulled out of the ground and rolled in paper could give me.

But there's been times where i have ritualistically packed and lit a pipe and sat back to reflect and was nearly brought to tears by the shear beauty of pipe smoking. This my friends is simply bliss.

It took me several months to nearly drop the pipe so its going to take about the same amount of time for me to jump back in. And i can feel it starting. Already while i am in certain places and i find myself wishing i had a pipe on me.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Sissy. We had use our slide rules in un-airconditioned lecture halls and labs -- that we had to get to barefoot in driving snow. You had it easy!


Un-airconditioned lecture halls? We would have killed for un-airconditioned lecture halls! We had the heater on all summer, and when it rained, we had to use an umbrella in class! But try telling that to these kids today...


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

count right now is at 107 and i smoke at the moment only on wednesdays and thursdays. i work at a prison here in oklahoma and work 4 16 hour days and 1 8 hour day so not alot of time for anything for that matter, but on those 2 days i smoke about 15 to 20 bowls. the rest of the time copenhagen suffices


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

mike t said:


> count right now is at 107 and i smoke at the moment only on wednesdays and thursdays. i work at a prison here in oklahoma and work 4 16 hour days and 1 8 hour day so not alot of time for anything for that matter, but on those 2 days i smoke about 15 to 20 bowls. the rest of the time copenhagen suffices


What's the wierdest thing you've ever seen at the prison?


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Not much at all for time beeing. Usually smoke a pipe or a cigar when I get home from work and sometimes not even that. so maybe 4 a week or so. got 5 pipes at the moment, only brought 2 with me over the summer though.


----------



## GioPipes (Jul 27, 2012)

I have about 10 pipes, yeah I know not alot considering I am a pipe carver. I smoke 4 to 5 bowls a week..


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Starting at Midnight last night until Midnight just a bit ago... 19 bowls.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

What the...Dale, put that pipe down and eat something!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> Starting at Midnight last night until Midnight just a bit ago... 19 bowls.


Holy Smokes!
That'd be tough to beat.


----------



## Travis Gill (Jul 29, 2012)

19 bowls mate WOW! I only smoke a couple of bowls a week but i have an unquenchable thirst for pipes i have over 200 now. I have a couple of cigars thrown in there as well.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Starting at Midnight last night until Midnight just a bit ago... 19 bowls.


Sign him up!


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

DSturg369 said:


> Starting at Midnight last night until Midnight just a bit ago... 19 bowls.





Hermit said:


> *Holy Smokes!*


That's Dale's new nickname...

...or maybe *Lord of the Smoke Rings,*

or how 'bout *Earl Anthony* since he's a member of the pro bowler's hall of fame...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't think that 19 is really a lot. I didn't power-smoke or do anything different that I don't normally do. :noidea:

And... I even managed to get a cigar tossed in the mix.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> I don't think that 19 is really a lot. I didn't power-smoke or do anything different that I don't normally do. :noidea:
> 
> *And... I even managed to get a cigar tossed in the mix.*


Now yer just showin' off. :banana:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> And... I even managed to get a cigar tossed in the mix.


:bowdown:


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

DSturg369 said:


> I don't think that 19 is really a lot. I didn't power-smoke or do anything different that I don't normally do. :noidea:
> 
> And... I even managed to get a cigar tossed in the mix.


No wonder you have troubles finding Prince Albert, you've already smoked up everything for miles.


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

I have 10 pipes; 2 briars, 2 pear woods, 2 (unsmoked) MM hardwoods and 4 MM Cobs(General, Diplomat, Country Gentleman and Legend). 1 more briar on its way... And I get to smoke a *maximum* of two bowls a week, and that too only on weekends... :dunno:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

What's pear wood like?


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

MarkC said:


> What's pear wood like?


Not bad at all for a $13 each... Made in Ukraine by Golden Gate. The Tomato is somehow a better smoker than the straight one. Draft hole drilling in both pipes is dead center in the bowl, right at the bottom of the chamber. The staining could've been better, but at this price, this is not a complaint, just an observation :happy:


----------

